# [SOLVED] Front Left + Right speakers not working



## Bspoontang (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello,

Recently reinstalled windows and everything was fine with sound, moved the location of my computer today to another room and initially used headphones for sound which also worked fine. Pluged in my speakers and the computer could not detect that they were there, updated drivers and the speakers were detected but still no sound... When I play music or anything that would normally generate volume the bar in sound in control panel moves as it should but the speakers themselves are silent. When i test the different types of surround sound available my rear left, rear right, center and sub work correctly but again, the front two don't work. Have i damaged my stereo (green) input cable? Looked everywhere for a fix but so far come up with nothing... Hope I'm posting in the right area.

Computer specs: Q6600 @ 3.00ghz, Asus Striker mobo, soundmax integrated HD audio device, 2gig ddr2 ram, 2x 8800GT's.

Extremely frustrating, Hope you can help me out..


----------



## Bspoontang (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Front Left + Right speakers not working*

Problem solved, after getting really angry and just swapping around all the audio cables at the back in different random orders while playing music it suddenly started working.. maybe its not color coded correctly? strange anyhow. 

Not all bad, I got a chance to look round your site and now i know where to go if i get any other problems =)


----------

